# My colored YB



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong...

Brown...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Yellow & Kite??


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

??? & Brown bar


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Lavender??



















White bar (Opal)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Kite????


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Blue bar saddle



















Yellow


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pied Checker but I can see some brown or red on it's shield


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You have got some gorgeous birds 

The 4th picture in post #3 is red or brown ?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice colors bro


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are the babies the same bird as the adults under them?

1st Post:
Yes, it is either brown spread or t-pattern.

2nd Post:
Recessive yellow and blue velvet (t-pattern).

3rd post:
Definitely ash-red based. Could be opal. Could be mosaic (the wing looks closer to brown than red). Any pictures of the parents?
And second bird is a Red bar with sooty, smokey, and dirty.

4th post:
Correct.

5th post:
Correct. It looks like all or most of the bronze moulted out though?

6th post:
Correct.

7th post:
DC (t-pattern or velvet, whichever you prefer) Splash (or pied, whichever you want to call it). The red tint is bronze.




Pretty birds!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

a COMlextion of beutys and frnkenteins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the DC Splash at the bottom! Nice looking birds all around Eric! Your gonna run out of room pretty soon if you haven't already.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> You have got some gorgeous birds
> 
> The 4th picture in post #3 is red or brown ?


It's brown...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Are the babies the same bird as the adults under them?


Yes....Just wanted to show how they looked like before molt. 




MaryOfExeter said:


> 3rd post:
> Definitely ash-red based. Could be opal. Could be mosaic (the wing looks closer to brown than red). Any pictures of the parents?
> And second bird is a Red bar with sooty, smokey, and dirty.


SIRE:








DAM:












MaryOfExeter said:


> 5th post:
> Correct. It looks like all or most of the bronze moulted out though?


Looks like it.. don't see anymore. It's parents are Black cock and Red hen. It also has a tail bar.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I like the DC Splash at the bottom! Nice looking birds all around Eric! Your gonna run out of room pretty soon if you haven't already.



Yup... you're correct! I'm out of room and I can't build another loft.

Here's pics of it's full brothers and/ or sisters


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> Kite????


Here's the nestmate


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> Yup... you're correct! I'm out of room and I can't build another loft.
> 
> Here's pics of it's full brothers and/ or sisters


more


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> Yes....Just wanted to show how they looked like before molt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains it then! The red one is an opal 
And yeah bronze tends to moult out a lot.


----------

